# Steam Geschenk - aber mit Zeitlimit?!



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Bereits gestern Nachmittag habe ich von der Orange Box "Steam" auf meiner neuen HDD installiert. Danach hat Steam auch gleich mit dem herunterladen der Games begonnen _(das bis jetzt noch nicht abgeschlossen ist)_. Weiters hat mir die Plattform das Game "Day of Defeat: Source" als Geschenk angeboten. Gestern hatte ich noch 13.5 h Zeit, jetzt sind es nur noch 5.0 h. Ich weiß jedoch nicht genau, was das Zeitlimit bedeutet.

So, wie es momentan aussieht, geht es sich nämlich nicht mehr aus, dass das geschenkte Game rechtzeitig heruntergeladen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Betrifft das Zeitlimit nur den Geschenkannahmezeitpunkt, oder muss das Game bei Interesse bis dahin heruntergeladen sein?*

Danke für baldige Antworten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lordofthe1337 (6. Juli 2008)

DoD:S gibt es übers Wochenende kostenlos aber am montag kannst du es nicht mehr spielen (eine art zeit-demo)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Juli 2008)

das gleich gab es auch für TF2...


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Heißt das jetzt, wenn ich es fertig heruntergeladen habe, kann ich es bis Mitternacht spielen, oder was?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maggats (6. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt, wenn ich es fertig heruntergeladen habe, kann ich es bis Mitternacht spielen, oder was?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ne du kannst das game noch 5 h spielen, so wie ich das verstehe


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> ne du kannst das game noch 5 h spielen, so wie ich das verstehe



Ich warte einfach mal, was passiert, wenn es fertig heruntergeladen ist.  

*[Edit]*
Ich habe gerade eine Nachricht von Steam erhalten, dass von 4. - 6. Juli ein Gratis-Testwochende war. Tja, dafür komme ich wohl zu spät.  

MfG, boss3D


----------

